
Show HN: Colony Content – Premium articles to grow your business on autopilot - RepressedEmu
https://www.colonycontent.com
======
RepressedEmu
My cofounder and I wanted to use a monthly service to write articles for our
existing online business with the ultimate goal of growing it over time but
couldn't find one that felt like the right fit. Either they were too
expensive, didn't have high quality sample articles, or they didn't create a
content strategy and relied on you to come up with keywords and topics (ain't
nobody got time for that!).

So we decided to launch our own and create the service we envisioned. At
Colony we take control of the entire process for business owners. We do long
term content strategy, keyword research, and deliver content entirely on
autopilot so busy entrepreneurs can stop worrying about their blog and focus
on more important business tasks. Meanwhile we are hard at work helping them
drive traffic, boost SEO, and increase sales.

What do you think?

